# SB6120 Cable Modem



## sourkraut (Oct 19, 2011)

Am running XP and I have a Motorola SB6120 cable modem, with an AirLink 101 model AR690W. Everything was fine till I changed Routers to an Netgear WPN824 v3. It runs well, and I am able to access the internet, but the lights on the modem are as follows green-blue-green-green-orange, With the Airlink the flashing orange light was a blue flashing light. Can anybody tell me how to change that orange light to blue. thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It appears that the WPN824 is a 10/100 connection

The LED willbe blue when connected to a gigabit connection.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

In other words your previous router connects at gigabit but your new one does not.
no gigabit = no blue light


----------

